# Ajman Real Estate Agency fees



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys, Any of you have idea about Ajman Real Estate Agency fees ? They are charging over 10% agency fees and normally In Dubai its 5% of annual rent , however when i started looking for apartments in Ajman they are charging fees around 3k for an apartment with 30k Annual rent , Does anyone know how much they are allowed to charge legally ?


Thanks And Best Regards


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont know the law regarding this, but wanted to share an anecdote.
When I was house hunting in early 2009 (when the market was just in the softening phase after the madness of 2007-08) I had agents showing me places with "key money"/brokerage of 35-40% because it was a "good deal".
I didn't take them up on the offers, but seemed like it was common practice in the heydays of Dubai real estate.


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

After 2,3 days dealing with agents i must say northern emirates are the worst .. In Dubai at least there is something called regulation ..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The reason estate agents in Ajman charge more than Dubai is very simple, they do the same amount of work - probably more realistically, to show you the places and they need to make a living wage, so a flat fee of AED5,000 is normal. It's higher percentage wise than charged in Dubai, but the service is similar and the rental is a third of Dubai.


----------

